# Bartlomiej



## lady jekyll

Hallo everybody:

How do you abbreviate *Bartlomiej?

Thank you in advance for any advice.
***


----------



## majlo

Bartosz.


----------



## lady jekyll

majlo said:


> Bartosz.



Thank you very much, Majlo!


----------



## mcibor

I must disagree with colleague Majlo

Bartosz is a separate name.
Abbreviation (used in non formal speech) is *Bartek* (from both these names)


----------



## Monisia

You can also use 'Bartek'


----------



## lady jekyll

Thank you, mcibor and Monisia.
It seems not easy at all in Polish. ok, then Bartek is the correct abbeviated form? In English, for example, Bart is the abbreviation of this name (=Bart Simpson).


----------



## kknd

Nonetheless as you see many people use _bartosz_ as diminitive/abbreviate of _Bartłomiej_ and consider it as such even if there in fact such name exists. Probably _Bartosz_ was an abbreviate of _Bartłomiej_ in the beginning, hence confussion.

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bartholomew_(name) for reference.


----------



## BezierCurve

I spent once half an hour arguing with a clerk in an office about this name... There are both (Bartlomiej and Bartosz) officially read as different names.


----------



## Monisia

That's true - those are different names , but you can use Bartek as a short for both of them - I know since I have friends with those names. Short forms are often a matter of some kind of a preference of a person , I think.


----------



## Thomas1

Lady, are you looking for a diminutive? If so I would definitely go for _Bartek_.


> Bart is the abbreviation of this name (=Bart Simpson).


Bart, even in this case, is a diminutive of Bartholomew. 

Tom


----------



## lady jekyll

Thomas1 said:


> Lady, are you looking for a diminutive? If so I would definitely go for _Bartek_.
> 
> Bart, even in this case, is a diminutive of Bartholomew.
> 
> Tom



No! This time I am not looking for a diminutive, I'm just looking for an abbreviation, for example, Thomas --> Tom, or Christian --> Chris.
I'm not sure if the abbreviations in Polish are similar to other languages.

I thought Bart is an abbreviation of Bartholomew and not a diminutive... Barty would be the diminutive, I am right?

Sorry if I confused you everybody!!

What's now wright and wrong? 

thanks again!


----------



## Thomas1

I am not sure I understand...

To my understanding, you can change a name into its diminiutive or augmentative forms. The base form is usually what you have in your indentity card*. 

For example:
My name in Polish is Tomasz
one of its forms is Tomek and it is a diminutive. I take it for granted that the same case is in English: Thomas--Tom. 

The same holds true for Bartłomiej and Bartek respectively.
As you can see these forms are at a time shorter from the base form, but I think there are also names whose diminutive forms are longer.

Tom

*Although I suppose that this is not always the case, but for the sake of simplicity we can take it as that.


----------



## lady jekyll

Thomas1 said:


> I am not sure I understand...
> 
> To my understanding, you can change a name into its diminiutive or augmentative forms. The base form is usually what you have in your indentity card*.
> 
> For example:
> My name in Polish is Tomasz
> one of its forms is Tomek and it is a diminutive. I take it for granted that the same case is in English: Thomas--Tom.
> 
> The same holds truth for Bartłomiej and Bartek respectively.
> As you can see these forms are at a time shorter from the base form, but I think there are also names whose diminutive forms are longer.
> 
> Tom
> 
> *Although I suppose that this is not always the case, but for the sake of simplicity we can take it as that.



Now it's okey!! What I am looking for is then a diminutive: Bartek!!

Thanks again, Tom, and to all of you that helped me and devoted your time!!!


----------



## Monisia

I think it's a bit different in Polish and English because in polish shorter forms are mostly diminuitives.


----------



## kknd

Common diminutives in most cases coincide with abbreviates in Polish; if you're looking for abbreviates differing from diminutives you'll probably need to make forms of your own: most of them will be considered slang or simply non-standard.

Some names in diminutive form are used in intimate/family, some in social and some in official contexts. But their choice in most cases depends of name bearer. I think abbreviate you're looking for is Polish diminutive used in social context or something like this.


----------

